# All Slavic Languages: Please leave me alone



## mateo19

Hello fellow foreros!

I would like to know how to say, "Please leave me alone".  I mean this in the context that someone is bothering or upsetting you and you want them to leave you _in peace_.  I only know how to say this in the Romance languages, something like _déjame en paz _(Spanish), _laisse-moi en paix_ (French).

Maybe in Slovak it can be something like *"Prosím, nechaj ma *. . . ?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*"Prosim, pusti me pri miru!"*
Literally: "Please leave me at peace."


----------



## slavic_one

Croatian has same meaning as Slovenian: (Molim te,) ostavi/pusti me na miru!


----------



## Panda Nocta

Russian: (Прошу,) оставь меня в покое.
"Отстань, старуха, я в печали"

>"Prosim, pusti me pri miru!"

This sounds funny to me, because in Russian "пустить по миру" means "to make someone a pauper" (that is to take all money, property, etc away from him).


----------



## WannaBeMe

BCS 
"Pusti (ostavi) me u miru (na miru)!". But there is also a nice phrase :" Okani me se!".
I am not sure if I should write this but it is very common in the speech so why shouldn´t I mention it: "Odjebi" or "Goni se u... plus some place depending on your anger degree  " and it means sth. like **fu...piii...piii off** (I am not sure if such words are allowed in this forum  )


----------



## Kanes

Bg: (моля) остави ме сам


----------



## echo chamber

Macedonian:

*Остај ме/Остави ме на мира* (pronounced: Ostaj me/Ostavi me na mira);
*Остај ме/Остави ме на рааt* (Ostaj me/Ostavi me na raat).  

"Raat" is an adopted word from the Turkish "rahat", meaning "peace". 
_Ostaj me na mira/raat_ literally means _Leave me at peace_.

Both are equally used. I can't say that there is a preference of the one over the other.

Edit: I now saw WannaBeMe's post, and noticed that he mentioned the "nice phrase" _Okani me se!_. I like it. =) 
We in Macedonia say: _Mafni mi se (od pred ochi)!_, which would be something like: _Get lost (from my sight)!_
But, again, it would be far more impolite than the abovementioned.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Polish:

_Proszę, zostaw mnie w spokoju!
Please, leave me in peace!

_


----------



## slavic_one

WannaBeMe said:


> BCS
> "Pusti (ostavi) me u miru (na miru)!". But there is also a nice phrase :" Okani me se!".
> I am not sure if I should write this but it is very common in the speech so why shouldn´t I mention it: "Odjebi" or "Goni se u... plus some place depending on your anger degree  " and it means sth. like **fu...piii...piii off** (I am not sure if such words are allowed in this forum  )



I'm not sure about Serbian, but in Croatian I think it's pretty uncommon (if even possible) to say "pusti me *u* miru".
"Okani me se" is really colloquial, and there are lot expressions like that (Daj me ostavi, Otkači se...) which are a bit impolite, and I really wouldn't put examples like "odj**i", "ne j**i" or "goni se (u k***c)" because they are vulgar.


----------



## iobyo

echo chamber said:


> Both are equally used. I can't say that there is a preference of the one over the other.



I agree that both are frequently used, but _остави ме на раат_ is a little more impolite compared to _на мир(а)_. Most Turkish loans tend to have more emotion.



			
				echo chamber said:
			
		

> We in Macedonia say: _Ma*v*ni mi se (od pred oči)!_



Hope you don't mind, just a slight correction.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

echo chamber said:


> We in Macedonia say: _Mafni mi se (od pred ochi)!_, which would be something like: _Get lost (from my sight)!_


 
There's a similar (impolite) phrase in colloquial Slovenian: "Izgini mi izpred oči!" (*izginiti* = to disappear)


----------



## Natabka

Panda Nocta said:


> Russian:
> "Отстань, старуха, я в печали"



Haha, I love this Russian phrase! Literary it means: "Leave me alone, old woman, I'm in sorrow".
I haven't noticed whether its origin was explained here, so excuse me if I'm repeating - it is a popular phrase from an extremely popular in USSR (and now in its former republics) movie "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию".

In Ukrainian I'd say like this:

Please, leave me alone. -
*Будь ласка, залиш мене в спокої*. (=déjame en paz)

or, when more irritated:

"*Відстань [від мене]!*", "*Відчепися*!" (= "Come off [me]!"?, "Unhook!")


----------



## iobyo

Natabka said:


> "*Відстань [від мене]!*", "*Відчепися*!" (= "Come off [me]!"?, "Unhook!")



Similar to the Macedonian "_откачи се_".



TriglavNationalPark said:


> There's a similar (impolite) phrase in colloquial Slovenian: "Izgini mi izpred oči!" (*izginiti* = to disappear)



This is quite a common construction in Macedonian too: _истави/тргни/мавни ми се од пред очи/очиве_.


----------



## sokol

slavic_one said:


> I'm not sure about Serbian, but in Croatian I think it's pretty uncommon (if even possible) to say "pusti me *u* miru".


I can't confirm if it were possible in any BCS language or dialect to say "pusti me u miru" - but I *can *confirm that this phrase is exactly like you would say it in German ("Lass mich *in *Ruhe/*im* Frieden").
And as in some regions of BCS language(s) there was significant German influence I would consider it likely that it exists at least in some dialects.


----------



## Mišo

mateo19 said:


> Hello fellow foreros!
> 
> I would like to know how to say, "Please leave me alone".  I mean this in the context that someone is bothering or upsetting you and you want them to leave you _in peace_.  I only know how to say this in the Romance languages, something like _déjame en paz _(Spanish), _laisse-moi en paix_ (French).
> 
> Maybe in Slovak it can be something like *"Prosím, nechaj ma *. . . ?
> 
> Thank you for your help.



Usually, we say "Prosím, nechaj ma tak/osamote/samého."


----------



## slavic_one

sokol said:


> I can't confirm if it were possible in any BCS language or dialect to say "pusti me u miru" - but I *can *confirm that this phrase is exactly like you would say it in German ("Lass mich *in *Ruhe/*im* Frieden").
> And as in some regions of BCS language(s) there was significant German influence I would consider it likely that it exists at least in some dialects.



You will say sth like :
Pusti ga počitavi u miru Božjem. (Let him rest in (God's) peace)
but in case of "leave me alone" "u miru" sounds really strange to me, and I can't tell I ever heard that.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Mišo said:


> Usually, we say "Prosím, nechaj ma tak/osamote/samého."


 
Interesting. In Slovenian, *nehati *means "to stop": "Nehaj me [...]" = "Stop [...] me."


----------



## Tinu

In Czech:
"Prosím, nech mě na pokoji!"
(literally - "Please leave in peace")
There is one funny fact about this phrase. as you might know, "pokoj" is a somewhat more formal synonyme to "mír" or "klid", while its other, unrelated, meaning is "room".
In some special context, the phrase "nech mě na pokoji" thus can also mean "let me stay in the room" ("in the room" is usually "v pokoji" - "bydlím v tomto pokoji", but sometimes we can say "na pokoji", especially when speaking about hotel or student dormitory rooms).
But all this room thing is pure coincidence.


----------



## Natabka

iobyo said:


> This is quite a common construction in Macedonian too: _истави/тргни/мавни ми се од пред очи/очиве_.


 
Oh, we sometimes say it in Ukrainian too:
*Згинь з-перед очей!* (probably somethig like "Die out/Disappear from before my eyes!)

But it isn't very popular now. It is stronger that just "Leave me alone" and implies that a speaker is very angery or extremely irritated.

Here *TriglavNationalPark * said that: 


> There's a similar (impolite) phrase in colloquial Slovenian: "Izgini mi izpred oči!"



I wonder now, what could be the source of this phrase as it is used almost without change in several languages?


----------



## chernobyl

Kanes said:


> Bg: (моля) остави ме сам



Maybe a more appropriate expression would be "остави ме на мира" (i.e. the same as in Macedonian).


----------



## Mišo

slavic_one said:


> You will say sth like :
> Pusti ga počitavi u miru Božjem. (Let him rest in (God's) peace)
> but in case of "leave me alone" "u miru" sounds really strange to me, and I can't tell I ever heard that.



Analogy of it is nechaj ma na pokoji/daj mi svätý pokoj (let me rest in silent peace).


----------



## Mišo

Mišo said:


> let me rest in silent holy peace


----------

